# New Caira puppy pics



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had some requests for updated Caira puppy pics, so here they are! We call these girls the McFatties because they resemble that remark very well. 









They are pretty similar in look with the most amazing coats (it looks a bit dingy here but I didn't have the flash on)





























As you can see, their eyes are open but they are still pretty inactive. Caira continues to be the most awesome mommy ever!

Thanks for looking at the girls! I'm looking forward to the next few weeks when they go from being little blobs to little dogs!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been waiting for new pictures of those darling girls. They're beautiful!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o my they r cuties!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohhhhhh! They are beautiful McFatties! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! They are beautiful!!

So happy you posted these pics! I love those little girls and their big sister Lois! What cutie pies!

Can't wait to see them :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are the cutest little McPiglets I have ever seen........so sweet and innocent in the pic with Marina!!!! I am happy to hear she is such a sweet Mommy!!!!!


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

they're so adorable! :wub2:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww, how precious!!!! :wub: :wub: I love their nickname, McFatties!!! :heart: Too cute!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aw so adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

OMGoodness!

Their coats ARE amazing!

:wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy, they are so cute! Look at those domes and those coats! Can't wait to watch them grow and see all the antics at your house over the next few weeks.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy they are precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Do you have a favorite yet?


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

They are so yummy, Stacy. Thanks for the photos-can't wait to hear about their antics when they quit being beautiful "blobs".Maybe they will be the opposite of Lois, and be mild mannered little pups!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

McFatties - leave it to you, Stacy, to come up with the cutest little nicknames for those darlings!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pups are adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 11 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687726


> I've been waiting for new pictures of those darling girls. They're beautiful![/B]


oh thank you!!

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 11 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687727


> o my they r cuties![/B]


Yep, Paxton's half sister's are looking pretty good! :wub: 

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 11 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687731


> Ohhhhhh! They are beautiful McFatties! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much!

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 11 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687732


> OMG!!!!!! They are beautiful!!
> 
> So happy you posted these pics! I love those little girls and their big sister Lois! What cutie pies!
> 
> Can't wait to see them :wub: :wub:[/B]


I have to give Lois a bath before I take any new pics of her - she grunges up like nothing I've ever seen, LOL! You better warn Mateo that Lois is coming to visit - she is a holy terror, LOL

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687733


> They are the cutest little McPiglets I have ever seen........so sweet and innocent in the pic with Marina!!!! I am happy to hear she is such a sweet Mommy!!!!![/B]


oh thank you!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

AWwwwwwwwwww...Stacy, the pups are PRECIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Adorable, thank you for sharing and thanks to whoever it was that made the request for you to share. I was thinking just tonight that it had been "ages" since we had our Bellaratta puppy fix. :wub2:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awww, the girls are looking so sweet. You must be in puppy heaven these days. I'm glad you finally sent some more pics. I was just thinking yesterday that we hadn't seen any new ones in awhile. Thanks for sharing your girls with us.

Cathy

[attachment=45338:dscn0955...ized__2_.jpg]


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

The puppies are soooo precious!!!! I love how you can see their little eyelashes. :wub: I love puppies!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

*sigh* I'm in love! Feel free to send one this way hehe


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:[/QUOTE]

I have to give Lois a bath before I take any new pics of her - she grunges up like nothing I've ever seen, LOL! You better warn Mateo that Lois is coming to visit - she is a holy terror, LOL

[/QUOTE]

Mateo will be ready for his little sis :hiding: ....he is wanting a new playmate :cloud9: ! LOL, can't wait to see <strike>her play with him</strike> 
chase him :yield: !
It will remind him of being back with his Mommy Caddy :wub: and his Auntie Caira :wub: and Auntie Lucy :wub: !


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

What little loves they are! :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What gorgeous girls! They sure look a lot alike!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those girls are beautiful :wub: 

I have MAJOR Maltese puppy fever! 

I sure hope I get to meet those little ones.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687825


> Those girls are beautiful :wub:
> 
> I have MAJOR Maltese puppy fever!
> 
> I sure hope I get to meet those little ones.[/B]


Oh I know what you mean! I call it puppy lust! I get it every time I see these little ones. I am finally (way) past baby fever, but I still get the puppy version. LOL. I guess that is why I loved working in the NICU for 20 years. Babies, puppies...I just love little critters! 
Stacey, these babies are just yummie!
-Pam-


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG Stacy they are precious!! I can hardly wait!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! :tender:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww they're so pretty! I want to hold them!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Stacy - they are too cute - I don't know how you do it ... with the shows, then births, then shows, then births ..

Obviously, you've found your calling and you're doing a great job.

I think I had room in my pocket to babysit both of those ... :wub: :wub: 

Now for some Lois Lane attitude photos please !!!!!!!!!!

Wow it's going to be fun with Lois and the McFatty twins around your house next month ... arty: ---->
(that's Lois with the pink double knot)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are so cute, thanks for sharing with us.

How is little Lois doing?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: soooo precious. Thanks for posting. I was looking for new pix yesterday.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

too cute . :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Stacy....they are beautiful!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Stacy... they are sooooo adorable!!!!! I hope you'll share updated pictures with us often!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

The McFattie sisters are adorable. I have never seen malts "grow" up to 12 weeks before so thank you for sharing. They are so pretty. Can't wait to see the mischievous Miss Lois. Lois may have that "show" personality. Hopefully one of these McFatties will be #1 Maltese for 2010....Who knows.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

They are beautiful. Look like they are as soft as Charmin and whiter than snow! LOVELY......thanks for sharing! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...those babies are just precious!!! :wub: :wub: The look so soft & white!!!! Awwww....they are adorable and give me puppy fever!!!! :smheat:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What little cuties :wub: :wub: What are the chances of getting the whole crew together for a family portrait. I just love all of you babies.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, how sweet are they? :wub: 

I can't wait to see how they turn out.  

I hope you keep 'em both! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Dec 11 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687734


> they're so adorable! :wub2:[/B]


Aww thank you!

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 11 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687740


> Awww, how precious!!!! :wub: :wub: I love their nickname, McFatties!!! :heart: Too cute!!![/B]


My dogs always seem to name themselves, LOL.  

QUOTE (Jadey @ Dec 11 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687741


> aw so adorable :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you!! It takes a while to get a decent pic because they SQUIRM all the time!

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 11 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687755


> OMGoodness!
> 
> Their coats ARE amazing!
> 
> :wub: :wub:[/B]


Their coats are going to be awesome. In that last pic, you can see how ice white they are and the texture is already soo amazing. Both parents have awesome coats so I guess it's almost a given!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 11 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687758


> Oh Stacy, they are so cute! Look at those domes and those coats! Can't wait to watch them grow and see all the antics at your house over the next few weeks. [/B]


I can't wait until they start growling and barking, I love that part! 

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Dec 11 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687759


> Stacy they are precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Do you have a favorite yet?[/B]


I like them both actually! I think they are going to be pretty similar in looks although at birth I was a little scared by one of them, LOL


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're the most precious looking little mcfatties :wub: :wub: love their nicknames!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 11 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687762


> They are so yummy, Stacy. Thanks for the photos-can't wait to hear about their antics when they quit being beautiful "blobs".Maybe they will be the opposite of Lois, and be mild mannered little pups![/B]


Oh I like spunky  Although Lois seems to be in a class all by herself. :w00t: 
I'll let you know when they lose their beauitful blob status and start acting like little dogs!

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 11 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687767


> McFatties - leave it to you, Stacy, to come up with the cutest little nicknames for those darlings![/B]


Hey, I don't name them, they name themselves. :thumbsup: 
QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 11 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687774


> Those pups are adorable. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much!! They get kissed a lot. 

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 11 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687792


> AWwwwwwwwwww...Stacy, the pups are PRECIOUS!!!!!![/B]


oh thank you! I love seeing how they mature!

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 11 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687799


> Adorable, thank you for sharing and thanks to whoever it was that made the request for you to share. I was thinking just tonight that it had been "ages" since we had our Bellaratta puppy fix. :wub2:[/B]


It was mandy, I do believe. Caira is Jax's BFF and she wanted to see his BFF's babies. Caira is still so protective of her babies, they don't get handled as much as little LoudMouth Lois did.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Stacy, they are beautiful :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Dec 11 2008, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687805


> Awww, the girls are looking so sweet. You must be in puppy heaven these days. I'm glad you finally sent some more pics. I was just thinking yesterday that we hadn't seen any new ones in awhile. Thanks for sharing your girls with us.
> 
> Cathy
> 
> [attachment=45338:dscn0955...ized__2_.jpg][/B]


Oh I LOVE that pic of Smudge!! I am in puppy heaven these days but geez, it feels like a lot of dogs in this house! Esp since Lois is such a loudmouth. Good thing our neighbors on either side have dogs, LOL! 

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Dec 11 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687807


> The puppies are soooo precious!!!! I love how you can see their little eyelashes. :wub: I love puppies!![/B]


their eyelashes always seem to grow faster than anything else. It's crazy! Thanks for you nice comments!

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 11 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687818


> *sigh* I'm in love! Feel free to send one this way hehe[/B]


haha! Then your office chair would be REALLy busy, LOL!!

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 11 2008, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687821


> What little loves they are! :wub2:[/B]


Thank you! 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 11 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687822


> What gorgeous girls! They sure look a lot alike![/B]


They do look a lot alike. One of them is a bit bigger though, that's how I can tell them apart. And she has one dot of color on her head (you can see it in the last pic, where Marina is holding them) otherwise these babies are ice white with the most awesome texture coat. 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687825


> Those girls are beautiful :wub:
> 
> I have MAJOR Maltese puppy fever!
> 
> I sure hope I get to meet those little ones.[/B]


You might be meeting them, I'm still not sure yet though! You'll be meeting Lois though, Joanne is going to Lois sit for me, LOL. Mateo better practice his evasive manuevers, that's all i can say...


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

They are soooooooo beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!
:cheer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> haha! Then your office chair would be REALLy busy, LOL!![/B]


Good grief isn't that the truth! Not to mention I'd need a bigger lap. These two frequently decide that they both want to be up at the same time then as they are darn near falling off, they look at me like they'd like Santa to bring me a bigger lap for Christmas! They usually end up with Pixie halfway buried under Jazz's bum.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhhh! :shocked: i want one of THOSE for xmas!!  what little darlings!!! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 12 2008, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688184


> QUOTE





> haha! Then your office chair would be REALLy busy, LOL!![/B]


Good grief isn't that the truth! Not to mention I'd need a bigger lap. These two frequently decide that they both want to be up at the same time then as they are darn near falling off, they look at me like they'd like Santa to bring me a bigger lap for Christmas! They usually end up with Pixie halfway buried under Jazz's bum.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She can send them my way then. My lap is empty! Jax doesn't cuddle


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What beautiful little handsful of pink and white sweetness!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

The are adorable :wub: :wub: little McFatties! Looking forward to videos of all the babies playing - what fun!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your babies are awesome! :wub: :wub: Please keep posting photos of them...love seeing them mature!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

They are sooo beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-they are just too sweet! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Precious little baby girls. :wub: :wub:


----------

